# Small discreet bag for 5D3



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey gang, I'm in the market for a small shoulder bag or sling for my 5D3. I normally build these bags myself by putting photo inserts in satchel bags of varying size. But I can't find the size of bag I want.

The criteria are:


Shoulder or sling bag. Ergonomics are to pull out a non-neck-strapped camera while the bag is on my shoulder and to take a shot.
Can't look like a camera bag. Nothing black or 'engineered' looking about it. No puffy padded containers. Think canvas, leather, burlap, etc.
I only want to put a 5D3 with one lens on it -- let's say an EF 16-35 f/4L IS (without hood) at the largest. Lens must be attached to the body. Only other cargo would be an additional battery and possibly a single 77mm filter case.
I expressly want the *smallest* thing I can get that that _isn't_ just an SLR holster -- those are a dead giveaway and tend to bounce around uncomfortably on my hip or back.
Does not need to be a purpose built camera bag -- protection and padding is not needed for this, but it shouldn't have sharp plastic or metal bit inside that might scrape the camera. It just needs to not be scratchy inside.
Water proof does not matter.
Simple shoulder strap only, no complicated harness with padding or breathability considered. I can DIY that later if need be.

From that list, I've been thinking either military surplus or old Domke reportage bags? The F-4AF looks way too big, but the F-8 was deemed only big enough for a smaller mirrorless rig in the reviews I've read.

Military surplus would be fine but I can't find a bag that is quasi-cubish and sufficiently small to not be overkill.

Whaddya think? If you have an idea or specific model, please let me know!

Thx,
A


----------



## eli452 (Mar 20, 2015)

Try one of the ThinkTank Retrospective series.
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/retrospective.aspx


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's what I use - Lowepro Nova 170AW. It holds the 5DIII + any lens smaller than the 70-200 f/2.8 and a flash or second lens. Plus it has a unique waterproof cover that still allows access to bag and is around $40. Most people have asked me if I'm carrying my lunch in it 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/563927-REG/Lowepro_LP35252_PEU_Nova_170_AW_Shoulder.html


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

eli452 said:


> Try one of the ThinkTank Retrospective series.
> http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/retrospective.aspx



Thx. That's the general direction I want, but even those are too wide. I have 3 satchels around the standard body + 1-3 lenses (the classic 1 X 3 "chambers" setup) size now. I really just want that one chamber for the camera + lens plus possibly a skinny little pouch for odds and ends.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I use - Lowepro Nova 170AW. It holds the 5DIII + any lens smaller than the 70-200 f/2.8 and a flash or second lens. Plus it has a unique waterproof cover that still allows access to bag and is around $40. Most people have asked me if I'm carrying my lunch in it
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/563927-REG/Lowepro_LP35252_PEU_Nova_170_AW_Shoulder.html



Closer for size, Mack, like it. Thx.

Would still like smaller, and -- the tough criteria -- _it can't look like that all._ Too techy / camera-ish.

- A


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd go with the Extra Small Timbuktu Messenger bag, then you'd always have the option of putting a photo insert such as the Mountainsmith inside for extra protection and dividers if you saw fit.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

slclick said:


> I'd go with the Extra Small Timbuktu Messenger bag, then you'd always have the option of putting a photo insert such as the Mountainsmith inside for extra protection and dividers if you saw fit.



Funny you should say that. I've got a 'metro' sized tiny messenger bag. See attached -- still too big!

Also -- a little loud visually and audibly. I'm trying to get away from velcro, ballistic and reflectors.

Any thoughts on military gear?

- A


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi ahsansford. 
I have a small military surplus bag, it is canvas, has a soft material divider inside, takes a 7D with grip and a 70-200 2.8, may still be a bit big? I'm out at present, but can attach a pic later if you'd like, padding currently provided by old socks! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2015)

Boy you are really making this tough! lol

How about a Chrome Niko bag and you can blackout the buckle?. I like small sling bags, I use an Incase myself. Since I'm a BR strap shooter, it just seems natural.

or this...

http://www.highsnobiety.com/2011/05/29/wtaps-military-camera-bag/


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 20, 2015)

slclick said:


> Boy you are really making this tough! lol
> 
> How about a Chrome Niko bag and you can blackout the buckle?. I like small sling bags, I use an Incase myself. Since I'm a BR strap shooter, it just seems natural.
> 
> ...



That Niko bag is not too bad. A bit flashy, but the size looks good!

I've seen a million military pouches, but I just can't find any good dimensions on them. I may just bring my rig into a military surplus store and see what fits.

- A


----------



## lintoni (Mar 20, 2015)

Billingham make some excellent camera bags that don't look too much like camera bags. I don't know if you'll have a local stockist, but they may be worth a look if you do...

http://www.billingham.co.uk/photographic/bags.html


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, I can recommend the Matin "Camera Bag Balade 100", which was made to fit 1 DSLR + 1-2 lenses. It's pretty well made for the cheap price.

I use the larger Matin "Camera Bag Balade 300", which is big enough to carry the 5D III + 24-70 + 2 other lenses / 1 lens + 1 flash. About a year ago I had been looking for a very inconspicuous bag and so I looked through all bags Amazon Germany had to offer (more than 1200). This one was my favorite because it was the most inconspicuous bag.
It performed very well during my 2 weeks trip to Thailand and especially in Bangkok, where I was afraid to use a larger backpack. It could be carried for several hours without problems. The padding is quite good. The padding inside can be removed and the bag can be folded to be just 2inch high. In comparison to some other bags there is a zipper to seal the main compartment, which offers a bit more protection. This no-name brand is also not known for camera bags, which might help, too.


----------



## Phenix205 (Mar 20, 2015)

crumpler 5 million. perfect size with great protection


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi ahsansford. 
I have a small military surplus bag, it is canvas, has a soft material divider inside, takes a 7D with grip and a 70-200 2.8, may still be a bit big? I'm out at present, but can attach a pic later if you'd like, padding currently provided by old socks! 
It won't take 7D with the grip, dimensions are 11 inches long by 4 3/4 inches wide by 8 inches high, just getting ready to go to Goodwood. All gear packed so no picture with gear, sorry. 
Army surplus canvas bag. 


image by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas, folks. Keep 'em coming!

- A


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 21, 2015)

You may also get a camera insert and put it in any of your own messenger bag. That's as discreet as it gets. Doesn't shout camera bag. I came across a brand called tenba on Amazon. You can look into that. They got many sizes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 21, 2015)

What makes you think any bag wouldn't attract the people you are worried about? In our bad neighborhoods in Florida, just the possibility you have a wallet with an ATM card is enough to bring out the best in people.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 21, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> What makes you think any bag wouldn't attract the people you are worried about? In our bad neighborhoods in Florida, just the possibility you have a wallet with an ATM card is enough to bring out the best in people.



Well then you are gonna need Harry Potter's invisibility cloak.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> You may also get a camera insert and put it in any of your own messenger bag. That's as discreet as it gets. Doesn't shout camera bag. I came across a brand called tenba on Amazon. You can look into that. They got many sizes.



I have 3 of these already and it's my #1 preferred way to shoot. 

But this need is different. Again, I am gunning for basically this:

http://store.lowepro.com/toploading/adventura-tlz-25

_...but without it looking like a camera bag._ It must be *that* small. So I am gunning for a small canvas pouch on a strap. No dividers. No added chambers for another lens or a flash. Just a hole big enough for my body with one medium sized lens.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> What makes you think any bag wouldn't attract the people you are worried about? In our bad neighborhoods in Florida, just the possibility you have a wallet with an ATM card is enough to bring out the best in people.



I'm not worried about theft and I am not shooting street. I just want a small bag that doesn't scream "camera", that's all.

- A


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's my opinion, as a woman who owns many purses and several camera bags: 

I think you have competing priorities here. You say you want something that is small but also doesn't look like a camera bag. I really don't think you can do both. IMHO, if you get a bag that only fits your camera with one lens, it's going to suggest you have a camera in it no matter what it looks like. The reason for this is the 3 to 4" front to back depth needed to accommodate a camera. If the front to back depth were only an inch or two, what you are otherwise describing would be known as a man purse. But carrying something that's more on the boxy side, you're advertising that what you have inside of it is a camera. Other than to hold lunch, why else would you need anything so thick for an otherwise small bag? I think this is why many people are suggesting something more along the lines of a scaled-down messenger bag. A messenger bag could hold papers or magazines or books. All sorts of stuff. Again, as a woman who carries a lot of bags, and pays attention to other people's bags, if I see you carry what you're describing, I'm going to think camera inside.


----------



## Bernd FMC (Mar 21, 2015)

I´ve bought an:

Toploader Zoom 50AW LowePro

http://www.amazon.de/Lowepro-Toploader-Zoom-50-Kameratasche/dp/B00390JT1O

Fit´s 5DMIII with EF 24-70 f2.8L II without Lenshood, but the Lenshood can be storaged in the Front Part of the Bag.

I think it´s the really smallest Bag for this Combo, TripodPlate ist sometimes difficult if installed !

16-35 f4 L IS will match too - it´s slighly smaller then 24-70 f2.8 II

Greetings Bernd


----------

